# Ipad ne démarre plus. Restauration impossible



## vincentetpauline (13 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon Ipad n'arrive plus à se charger. La pomme s'affiche, et s'eteind aussitôt, et cela très régulièrement, mais il ne charge pas.

J'ai tenté la manip du bouton "home" + "power" sur l'ordi avec Itunes, il m'a proposé une seule fois la mise à jour, mais cela ne fonctionne pas jusqu'au bout (pas de code erreur).

J'ai tenté "home" 10 sec puis simultanément "power" 10 sec + que "home" 30 secondes.

La je peux restaurer, mais code erreur 14... 

Que faire ?


----------



## marenostrum (13 Décembre 2015)

Vérification des connexions USB 
Erreurs liées : 13, 14, 1600, 1601, 1602, 1603, 1604, 1611, 1643-1650, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2005, 2006, 2009, 4000, 4005, 4013, 4014 et 4016, message « Réponse non valide » et invitation à procéder à une restauration alors que celle-ci vient de se terminer. 

Si le port, le câble, le connecteur Dock ou le concentrateur USB présente un problème, ou si l'appareil se déconnecte lors de la restauration, procédez au dépannage de la connexion USB, puis à celui du logiciel de sécurité. 

Vous pouvez également modifier votre configuration matérielle pour identifier le problème : 

Utilisez un autre câble USB. 
Connectez-le à un autre port USB de votre ordinateur. 
Utilisez un autre connecteur dock (ou n'en utilisez pas). 
Utilisez (ou cessez d'utiliser) un concentrateur USB pour relier votre appareil à votre ordinateur. 
Connectez votre ordinateur directement à Internet, sans passer par un routeur, un concentrateur ou un commutateur. 
Si vous avez bien examiné toutes les connexions, mais qu'un message d'erreur continue de s'afficher, vérifiez si des problèmes matériels en sont la cause.


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2015)

il a quel âge cet iPad ?


----------

